# bild über objekt legen?



## bjflame (23. Februar 2003)

hi

ich will mein auto umlackieren lassen... ich hätte ein bild meines autos und ein sample vom lack. wie kann ich den lack auf mein auto machen? so dass es ausschaut, als wenn des auto wirklich den lack drauf hätte. es sollen halt noch alles schatten und des glanz da sein, der bei einem gewölbten objekt vorhanden ist.

geht des?

kann mir da jemand helfen?

mfg

bj


----------



## Tim C. (23. Februar 2003)

Ein jpeg sample vom neuen Lack bringt dir nix, weil auf dem foto wahrscheinlich auch schon glanz mit drauf ist etc. Wenn nicht:

Lade das Lacksample in Photoshop und hol dir mit der Pipette die Farbe und geh dann an die Auto JPEG. Erstelle eine neue Ebene, die über der mit dem Auto liegt und male erstmal ganz normal drüber, dass alles abgedeckt ist, was nachher die andere Farbe haben soll. Dann gehst du mit der Ebenendeckkraft runter oder stellt den Ebenenmodus auf Multiply bzw Overlay:

Siehe da, ein lakiertes Auto


----------



## bjflame (23. Februar 2003)

hi

danke, werd ich gleich mal testen


mfg

bj


----------



## bjflame (23. Februar 2003)

hi

ich hab mich jetzt mal ein wenig damit gespielt, aber leider gibt es da große farbliche abweichungen.  

aber dass die ganzen schatten und so vorhanden bleiben klappt.

hat vielleicht jemand noch eine idee?


mfg

bj


----------



## fasty (23. Februar 2003)

versuchs mal statt mit overlay oder multiply mit color/färben ...


----------



## bjflame (23. Februar 2003)

hi

ich bekomm des leider nicht wirklich hin....

kann von euch des vielleicht jemand mal versuchen?

auf dem 1. bild ist mein auto und auf dem 2. ein auto mit der farbe...


kann man sich hier downloaden..



danke

mfg

bj


----------



## Tim C. (23. Februar 2003)

So ich hab mal ganz schnell in 7 Minuten was zusammengeschustert. Das größte Problem besteht darin, dass sich der blaue Lack in den Scheinwerfern spiegelt. Diese Reflexion zu entfernen dürfte das schwierigste sein. Ist das Ergebnis sonst schon so, wie du dir das vorgestellt hattest, oder warst du soweit auch schon gekommen ?


----------



## bjflame (23. Februar 2003)

hi

erst mal danke für die mühe.

so weit war ich aber wirklich schon... 

mir passt die farbe irgendwie nicht.... des müßte avussilber sein...
etwas dunkler wie normales silber... kann man da nicht irgendwie des so machen, dass der perleffekt, oder zumindest metallic raus kommt?


----------



## Tim C. (23. Februar 2003)

perleffekt oder metallic look entstehen durch spiegelungen am lack, die du in Photoshop höchstens von Hand zeichnen könntest. Weil es wird nur was gespiegelt, wenn was zum spiegeln da ist, dass ist ja inner 3D Bearbeitung auch die goldene Regel. Also kA wie du das mit PS hinbekommen willst.


----------



## bjflame (24. Februar 2003)

ok, trotzdem danke. ihr habt mir sehr weiter geholfen!


mfg

bj


----------



## Langhaarzottl (1. März 2003)

*I should be so Lacky )*

Jetzt wollte ich aber auch noch ma fummeln )


----------

